# Norm's Incra router table cabinet



## Amateurkro (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everybody, new user here.....
I was going to build Norm's router cabinet for i have the plans. However i decided to go with the Incra 17" Super system with the 27" x 43" router top.
now i"m thinking of modifying Norm's plans to fit this table with the router offset. Anybody out there that's done this? I'd appreciate any suggestions?


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I've seen "Norm's Router Table" referenced before, think I even looked it up... but don't have a strong recollection.

One member here posted a long thread detailing his construction of a cabinet including a custom-built top. I recently purchase the same tabletop as you from Incra, and was thinking of modifying this table suitably:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/16183-router-table-cabinet-build.html

I hope the link above works, this is my first time referring to another thread from a post. 

Bob


----------



## Amateurkro (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Bob, yeah i just reviewed that. My idea is something very similar to that look.
I do have Norm's plans, and with a little modification due to the offset table i think it will look good too. also thinking of adjusting the total height with casters to match my table saw height. Marv


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bob and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Marv, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------

